# Chp 6-15-07



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Thursday night about 10pm it was a bit rough and a bit breezy and with the lack of people on the pier I almost stayed on the planks but I chose to get some fresh bait and give the canoe a shot. The water was very stained and felt a bit cold and when I got to the "bait" spot and made a cast it was apparent that the bite was way off. It took me about an hour to get 8 shad and a few small blues and stripers that went back. Another 10 minutes and no shad not even a bite so I cut up half and and rigged up and instead of moving I figured I'd drop 1 or 2 here. First drop I got a bit that I missed then second drop I get a 19" flounder and continue to fish here with only 2 skates in the next hour. Make a move nothing...another move nothing....another move nothing... another move and I got about 6 stripers to 26" and moved again and finally find a flattie and although not a keeper its hope on a bad night. I park it here for the next 2 hours and pick off about a dozen flounder with 3 more keepers at 18" , 18.5" and 24.75". Now out of the remaining 9 or so flounder there were 4 over 17" and 2 at 17.5" and the other 3 were 10 to 12 inches. RightHook (Steve) shows up in the yak and just in time to watch me deal with a snag and the anchor and the wind and pilings all at once....What a beep! Anyhow I recover and as promised gave Steve my new secret weapon and we both seek some more fish but for me its C&R until the baits gone or my time is up. Anyhow we talked and fished for awhile without anything real interesting except that Steve got a trout about 15 or 16 inches on the secret weapon .... OK now I have been trying this hard for about 2 weeks and no trout.. WTG Steve and I guess it shows different people and different presentations although both have the same bait its teh method that gets them in the end. Oh and yes Steve I was watching you jig for awhile afterwords 
From the time Steve arrived til I left I got 2 more short stripers and about 6 TB flounder with 3 17" or bigger but no keepers and Steve was doing about the same. 
Fresh shad and gulp again.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

you got them flatties figured out. i will have to make a trip there.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Great job.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*Unreal*

Unreal man. You really got it down to a science. Sounds like it's all about *fresh bait.

Jigged small shiners for shad and herring at Cape Charles pier tonight but the water was all messed up and the bite was off.

Did you weigh the 24.5" fish?*


----------



## <h1>"Hi"</h1> (Feb 4, 2021)

J


----------

